# Muscle Aches  - lactic acid and heavy legs



## dazlyn (Mar 9, 2019)

so I am going to try to give you a brief background, type 2 athletic male diagnosed 17 yrs. ago (breaking my PB`s). At the time I believe I had a Mody test (negative) and others (I was producing lots of C peptide), no antibodies against pancreas but found against Thyroid (Thydroid function in norms throughout my history.)

Responded well to sulphonyurias, and then Metformin and other oral antidiabteics to keep me in a job, (paramedic).

3 years ago nothing was working HBA1c crept back up to 12%, so required insulin, (Glargine.) The next day after my first run (5k) on insulin I felt like I had done a marathon) over next few months my muscles just didn’t recover, constant ache. (statins were not the cause, tried and tested the theory.)

Changed insulin to Levemir, with good results, no pains etc and now able to participate in exercise again, however I still wasn’t getting my hba1c down to what I wanted. So my consultant introduced nova rapid and with 2 weeks I had substantial brain fog leading to confusion, (tried this again a year later just to be sure I wasn’t suffering from stress, however again it was so bad I had to concentrate on how to get home, BS were good but not hypo.) So I tried Humulin I, and had severe reaction within an hour of injection, muscles cramped. I then Progressed and  tried Apidra again muscle aches excessively during sport and a feeling of lead legs, the same happened with Humalog (and Diarrhoea).

The as a last hope I went onto Porcine, 30/70 mix, same happened to lesser extent, but for better control I the separated the porcine, to neutral and isophane, I reduced hbaic to 56 (as my GP said it was due to my poor control as the cause of my problems.) My consultant is happy with HBA1C and doesn’t wish to change but I feel like I no life, been athletic since I was 10, I don’t do these sports to the fanatic level, would like to run 5k and a 10k per week with a cycle in between would be fine, but can’t even manage it.

 Current feeling when running stiff legs and then I get to around 2- 3k it feels like I get overrun with lactic acid, legs feel heavier generally, even from just walking upstairs although this is temporary. Does anyone else have any experience with anyone like me, as my team say they have never some across it.

Anybody point me in the direction of possibilities, or why it happens


----------



## trophywench (Mar 10, 2019)

The direction you need to go in is towards Loughborough University - long involved in assisting diabetic sports folk - most famously, in the public domain, is Steve Redgrave I think but he was by no means the first or last, just the best publicised 'athlete'.

Think 'Running Sweet' is the website?


----------



## dazlyn (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you Jenny,


----------

